# It's not always what it seems with teenagers!



## TICA

Apple did this ad and it is very good and brings a different light on why teenagers are always playing with their gadgets!!


----------



## Jillaroo

_Wouldn't it be great it they were all doing that, great ad Tica_


----------



## Diwundrin

Yeah, but maybe they're too busy recording life to live it.  
It's as though they're distancing themselves from it and just filming it.  It's still a form of disconnection. They're recording other people having a good time while not participating in it. 

 Bit like how I am now actually, but at least I've lived my best bits, and I was 'there,'  and my memories aren't all electronically recorded on high tech whizzbangery.

Dunno about everyone else but when I think of good times past I don't go running for a photo album or video.  I replay it in my mind. How I felt about it at the time plays a big part in a memory too.   I'd hate to think I only remembered it as seen through a viewfinder from a distance.  
Kind of cold isn't it?


----------



## Anne

I don't think that's cold, Di.  But it's nice to have the pictures and videos, too...when we were growing up, there were very few pictures; I've only seen one of myself as a teen; none with my friends, and few pics of Christmas or other celebrations.  Granted, there may not be many printed out, but I'm not sure of that.

They sure do like to take pictures and videos tho, and from what I've seen, they do take part in whatever's going on.  Sometimes it's distracting with the gadgets around all the time, but it is nice later on to look at them and see how everyone's changed, and share the memories.


----------



## Diwundrin

There's a happy balance though Anne.  
I picture a future where a crowd all stands around photoing each other and nobody actually does anything.



It has a bad as well as 'nice' side too.  Ever see the footage of the bashings and schoolyard scraps where everyone stood around recording it?
None of them rushed in to help either, non participation seems the rule all round.  Getting shots to sell to the media is uppermost priority with many.  ....  No Warri, I know... not all... just an example... settle down. 


I have very few photos of me either. My father wasted half the family income on fancy camera gear but there's almost nothing to show for it.  It was all on home movies and transparencies and none of them survived the climate well enough to be used now.  I have a box of some transparencies that I hope to salvage with a new gizmo to digitize them.  The projectors etc all clapped out decades ago and these things are so fragile I think a beam of light would 'dust' them. 

  Fingers crossed as I'd love to see some of the old faces again.


----------



## Warrigal

Diwundrin said:
			
		

> There's a happy balance though Anne.
> I picture a future where a crowd all stands around photoing each other and nobody actually does anything.
> 
> 
> 
> It has a bad as well as 'nice' side too.  Ever see the footage of the bashings and schoolyard scraps where everyone stood around recording it? None of them rushed in to help either, non participation seems the rule all round.  Getting shots to sell to the media is uppermost priority with many.  ....  No Warri, I know... not all... just an example... settle down.


I agree with you. Think of all the time spent on your wedding day these days getting the photos taken. It must make the whole day a horror event. But the photos are the memory, right?


----------



## Judi.D

I think there is a happy medium. My 15 year old grandson is great taking those videos. Even though he is the one taking them he manages to get in them a lot. My aunt is in a nursing home she 97 and still sharp. My grandson takes the videos at family events. When we go visit her he and my granddaughter  sits there for hours and shows her the things they have been doing. She really enjoys watching and the time they spends sharing them.


----------



## Pappy

I have a few videos of family but mostly pictures taken with a camera. My mom and grandma were camera nuts. I have at least 12 albums of old pictures of family and tons of pictures of me. 

Every little event in our household needed to have a picture taken. Leaves are turning out. Grab the camera. Uncle Don' s got new seat covers for his car. Grab the camera. David (me) skinned his knee. Grab the camera. Grandpa got a 10 point deer...Grab two cameras.

i am truly thankful that my folks took all these photos as I could spend a day looking and reminiscing over them.

And then.  Fanfare here........ Grandma got her new 35 mm camera. My brother and I spent one afternoon just separating boxes and boxes of slides. He took the ones of him and I took the ones of me and my family. Most of the old pictures I post on the forum are pictures she took. I had them converted to CDs and then on my computer. A lot of pictures I just take from an old photo and take directly with my Ipad. Great feature by the way.

So lucky you people. I have tons more old pictures to post. Betcha can't wait can you?  Pappy


----------



## Diwundrin

Bring 'em on Pappy, we can handle it.


----------



## TICA

Diwundrin said:


> There's a happy balance though Anne.
> I picture a future where a crowd all stands around photoing each other and nobody actually does anything.
> 
> 
> 
> It has a bad as well as 'nice' side too.  Ever see the footage of the bashings and schoolyard scraps where everyone stood around recording it?
> None of them rushed in to help either, non participation seems the rule all round.  Getting shots to sell to the media is uppermost priority with many.  ....  No Warri, I know... not all... just an example... settle down.
> 
> 
> I have very few photos of me either. My father wasted half the family income on fancy camera gear but there's almost nothing to show for it.  It was all on home movies and transparencies and none of them survived the climate well enough to be used now.  I have a box of some transparencies that I hope to salvage with a new gizmo to digitize them.  The projectors etc all clapped out decades ago and these things are so fragile I think a beam of light would 'dust' them.
> 
> Fingers crossed as I'd love to see some of the old faces again.



There is always a bad side to just about everything.   The ad is highlighting that there is a good side too.   I have albums and albums of pictures but now that they just get uploaded to the computer I worry I'll lose them all if there is a crash.   Another thing to put on the "list" - get hard copies of pictures!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I thought the Apple ad was great, too ! I have always loved taking pictures of things, events, and family; but now, with my iPhone, it couldnt be simpler, so I don't even use a regular camera anymore.
My mom always took pictures of everything , and I still love looking at the old pictures of people and places from back in the 50's when I was a kid growing up in Idaho. 

When my son, Michael, got married a year ago or so, my grandson used his iPhone to film the wedding, and send it directly to me, and I then used "airplay" to display it on the big TV, and we got to watch the ceremony live as it happened, just like if I had actually been there.  It was AWESOME ! ! We used Facetime, which is kind of the Apple version of Skype. 
Of course, they also have regular pictures and video from the wedding, but to me it was wonderful just to be sitting in my own home, here in Alabama, and watching my son getting married out in Washington state.

Sure, it can be a distraction from participation at times, but overall, I view it as a welcome blessing from technology.


----------



## Jackie22

Judi.D said:


> I think there is a happy medium. My 15 year old grandson is great taking those videos. Even though he is the one taking them he manages to get in them a lot. My aunt is in a nursing home she 97 and still sharp. My grandson takes the videos at family events. When we go visit her he and my granddaughter  sits there for hours and shows her the things they have been doing. She really enjoys watching and the time they spends sharing them.



How very nice and thoughtful of your grandchildren....I think we're better to learn from our grandchildren and the new gadgets that are out there.....now if I can just understand ICloud...lol


----------



## Katybug

Jackie22 said:


> How very nice and thoughtful of your grandchildren....I think we're better to learn from our grandchildren and the new gadgets that are out there.....now if I can just understand ICloud...lol



LOL  Teenagers today can't imagine life without technology, the way we were raised.  I'm pretty amazed by it myself, what little bit of it I deal with regularly and would be completely lost without.


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> Yeah, but maybe they're too busy recording life to live it.



/\/\/\ This, big time.

And what - the phone still worked after being hit by a snowball, and the kid had access to some high-end editing gear to record in _slow motion_?

Sorry - my heart strings aren't pulled yet.  Maybe it's because all of the hundreds of family photos I had going back to the '30's are now all gone, and like Di I live in my mind ...


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> /\/\/\ This, big time.
> 
> And what - the phone still worked after being hit by a snowball, and the kid had access to some high-end editing gear to record in _slow motion_?
> 
> Sorry - my heart strings aren't pulled yet.  Maybe it's because all of the hundreds of family photos I had going back to the '30's are now all gone, and like Di I live in my mind ...



Commercial pure and simple.


----------



## frank55

there really are two sides to it. I'm glad I experienced a world without all the technology. When I look at the kids in my family who seem to be connected at all times, always in 'broadcast-modus', I feel more relaxed, to put it simply. But, having my oldest living far away in Germany, I am so glad to have my iphone to share some of those little moments in everyday life with her and vice versa.


----------



## i_am_Lois

That Guy said:


> Commercial pure and simple.



I agree completely! 

They are suggesting that if you buy their product, the adolescent in the family will use it to bring joy to the entire family. Be real! All adolescents will use their gadget to twitter their friends, post updates about where they'll be hanging out tonight on Facebook, play games using their aps, and listen to music.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy said:


> And then.  Fanfare here........ Grandma got her new 35 mm camera. My brother and I spent one afternoon just separating boxes and boxes of slides. He took the ones of him and I took the ones of me and my family. Most of the old pictures I post on the forum are pictures she took. I had them converted to CDs and then on my computer. A lot of pictures I just take from an old photo and take directly with my Ipad. Great feature by the way.
> 
> So lucky you people. I have tons more old pictures to post. Betcha can't wait can you?  Pappy





Diwundrin said:


> Bring 'em on Pappy, we can handle it.



I'm with Di Pappy, love seeing your photos, keep them coming!  I was just telling Nwlady how much I enjoy seeing your old family photos.


----------

